# wakui 240 gyuto rehandle



## Charon (Dec 5, 2015)

hi everyone

I just found out I'm probably getting my gyuto before Christmas  and I want to get some advice how best to rehandle it. 
The Gyuto is a Wakui 240 Hairline/Kasumi with the old burnt chestnut handle with the plastic ferule.

I got two handles from Japan. A rosewood D shape and a yew octagonal. 
Both are really nice. Right now I haven't decided what I would use. 

As far as rehandling I think I want to go the epoxy and microfiles route. 
I know a burn in is suited to these handles but I'm afraid I might botch it up.

So what glue should I get? Someone mentioned not to use 5 min epoxy since is not that strong. 
Should I get this?
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000WGYSVO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


some pics of the handle and the blade in the next post 

Alex


----------



## Asteger (Dec 5, 2015)

I think you'll need to wait and see how well your handles suit the knife, such as the tang shape. You'll want to check the tang length and hole length in case the tang is longer, which could split the handle wood. I assume they're gyuto handles, too.

Burning is easy. You can use some beeswax inside and to seal it after. Probably the best choice.


----------



## cclin (Dec 5, 2015)

+1 for burning, much easier exchange a new blade or handle if need in the future.


----------



## Charon (Dec 5, 2015)

cclin said:


> +1 for burning, much easier exchange a new blade or handle if need in the future.


that's true but I dont really know all the intricacies and i dont want to split the handle


----------



## Charon (Dec 5, 2015)

they are gyuto handles for a 240. both are 42g the rosewood is a bit shorter 

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BzbN0qjUmBDcSHlIT0dsNlUtTUU&usp=sharing




Asteger said:


> I think you'll need to wait and see how well your handles suit the knife, such as the tang shape. You'll want to check the tang length and hole length in case the tang is longer, which could split the handle wood. I assume they're gyuto handles, too.
> 
> Burning is easy. You can use some beeswax inside and to seal it after. Probably the best choice.


----------



## Asteger (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice. Kind of handles I like. The holes look suited to gyuto tang, too, as they should



Charon said:


> I dont really know all the intricacies and i dont want to split the handle



No real intricacies. You can just watch 1 or 2 of JNS/Maxim's videos, and once you're doing it you can always re-do and correct if you don't like how it's going. And wood shouldn't split due to burning, but because the length/shape don't fit and, esp, if the end of the tang hits the bottom of the handle hole when you hammer at the end of the handle - but probably not something to worry much about at all. 

As cclin said too, wa handles should be able to come on and off and be replaceable, and burning not gluing suits this better. 

I sort of liked the minimalism: the Heiji I recently got came with its handle burnt on only, with nothing else to seal it. (I re-handled to something bigger, but would have just used beeswax if not.) Anyway, gives you an idea of the no-fuss approach even a well known maker has, in contast to the handle hysteria you sometimes hear elsewhere.


----------



## Charon (Dec 5, 2015)

I did watch Maxim's videos and it seems simple enough but then I saw this post
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...g-when-we-get-this-stuff-in?highlight=burn+in 

What I still dont get is how the handle stays attached to the tang? 
I've read in many places to pack the tang hole with sawdust and ash but I think Maxim doesnt do that...

What is the purpose of the wax? Is it just to protect the tang from rust?





Asteger said:


> Nice. Kind of handles I like. The holes look suited to gyuto tang, too, as they should
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 5, 2015)

Charon said:


> I did watch Maxim's videos and it seems simple enough but then I saw this post
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...g-when-we-get-this-stuff-in?highlight=burn+in
> 
> What I still dont get is how the handle stays attached to the tang?
> ...



That post is an extreme example of poor judgement, and the fact that you're asking for tips implies that you don't suffer from the same affliction. The heat from the tang causes the the wood to swell and expand. The wax does just what you described.


----------



## Asteger (Dec 6, 2015)

Charon said:


> I did watch Maxim's videos and it seems simple enough but then I saw this post
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...g-when-we-get-this-stuff-in?highlight=burn+in
> What I still dont get is how the handle stays attached to the tang?
> I've read in many places to pack the tang hole with sawdust and ash but I think Maxim doesnt do that...
> What is the purpose of the wax? Is it just to protect the tang from rust?



Don't worry about the Tosho picture of the fried Watanabe, obviously which belonged to a numbskull.

Burning/handle attached - has to be down to some expansion/contraction thing with the wood. (One warning: if the tang is too hot, it'll expand the horn ferrule too.)

The wax, who knows, might help make the handling more secure. I think of it as getting some wax in there if you'd like water protection on the tang. (On the contrary, there is also an argument for allowing in-handle rust which will strengthen the handling.) For me, the wax is more for sealing the area where the tang leaves the knife, whatever it's called, as I think a clean area there without gaps looks good and seepage around there over time could weaken things. 

Despite how people go nuts over burl-mania handles, etc, the handles aren't there to last forever and, as said, can and should be replaced when needed. It's nice to have a few to try, to get the right fit/balance. I often don't like the feel of the handles knives come with, but I just try out another wa-handle as I have several around.



brainsausage said:


> That post is an extreme example of poor judgement, and the fact that you're asking for tips implies that you don't suffer from the same affliction. The heat from the tang causes the the wood to swell and expand. The wax does just what you described.



Nah, B. You're being grumpy and no worries I say. I've responded most here because I think it's fine to discuss and questions are a good thing (and make me think of the same issues, not because we're experts - or me at least). Plus Charon is writing from Romania and, well, I always think of this as an international forum where people, if they aren't newer to knife stuff already, are also ofter writing in another language, too. If that were easy, we should really all be writing in Japanese about this topic.


----------



## Charon (Dec 6, 2015)

Hey Asteger, brainsausage 

Thank you for all the advice and motivation. I'll try the burn in, since I have 2 handles it will be a good learning experience. 
If all goes well I will post pictures and some observations 

Asteger I didnt get the last part :scratchhead: . 
Did I write something in poor English? You can tell me, it's fine
I grew up on Cartoon Network before they dubbed it in Romanian and I am proud of my knowledge of English though I probably sound funny/odd sometimes to native speakers.


----------



## James (Dec 6, 2015)

Asteger said:


> Nah, B. You're being grumpy and no worries I say. I've responded most here because I think it's fine to discuss and questions are a good thing (and make me think of the same issues, not because we're experts - or me at least). Plus Charon is writing from Romania and, well, I always think of this as an international forum where people, if they aren't newer to knife stuff already, are also ofter writing in another language, too. If that were easy, we should really all be writing in Japanese about this topic.



I think that was a compliment rather than a jab


----------



## Asteger (Dec 6, 2015)

Charon said:


> I didnt get the last part :scratchhead: Did I write something in poor English? You can tell me, it's fine. I grew up on Cartoon Network before they dubbed it in Romanian and I am proud of my knowledge of English though I probably sound funny/odd sometimes to native speakers.



No, not at all. Cartoon Network, wow. I misunderstood Brainsausage above who I thought was impatient about the questions. He wrote 'That post is an extreme example of poor judgement' but he meant the owner who burnt the Tosho knife, not you and your post. (Sorry to B) No problems.


----------



## Charon (Dec 7, 2015)

yup Dexter's Laboratory and Johnny Bravo where the best ) and 2 Stupid Dogs for some reason 




Asteger said:


> No, not at all. Cartoon Network, wow. I misunderstood Brainsausage above who I thought was impatient about the questions. He wrote 'That post is an extreme example of poor judgement' but he meant the owner who burnt the Tosho knife, not you and your post. (Sorry to B) No problems.


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 7, 2015)

Asteger said:


> No, not at all. Cartoon Network, wow. I misunderstood Brainsausage above who I thought was impatient about the questions. He wrote 'That post is an extreme example of poor judgement' but he meant the owner who burnt the Tosho knife, not you and your post. (Sorry to B) No problems.



That was my intent. Sorry if it came off wrong to the OP.


----------



## Asteger (Dec 7, 2015)

brainsausage said:


> That was my intent. Sorry if it came off wrong to the OP.



Nah, despite mastering English through the Cartoon Network (has to be a genius) he understood I think, not me. Brain sausage ... if I try a bit of this, wonder if it might help with my ailing mental capabilities....


----------



## Charon (Dec 7, 2015)

@ Brainsausage you didn't, I got you meant the other post . Actually re-reading the whole watanabe post it is clear the issue was the handle was made out of stabilized wood so no expansion/shrinkage possible. 
@ when you're a kid it's a lot easier, it actually helps if the cartoons are simple you intuitively get what the words mean. Rosetta Stone tries to mimic this with their software . Now I'm trying to learn German, the normal way, for the second time and it's not going well.

To keep this thread relevant on to dimensions of the handles:

*Yew octagonal *
length = 139 mm 
bottom height = 26 mm
bottom width = 21 mm
top height = 21 mm
top width = 18 mm
ferule height = 32 mm

tang hole 
length = 121 mm 
top width = 3 mm
top height = 12 mm

*Rosewood D *
length = 135 mm 
bottom height = 25 mm
bottom width = 20 mm
top height = 21 mm
top width = 18 mm
ferule height = 27 mm

tang hole 
length = 91 mm 
top width = 3 mm
top height = 10 mm

If the knife tang turns out to be short compared to the pre-driled hole what should I do? If the hole is too loose?
If any of this feels like data mining I will figure it out on my own.


----------



## Charon (Dec 10, 2015)

if anyone is still curios about this topic I found 2 videos. They are not the best but they show some details. 

[video=youtube;lbEcZo3RVIQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbEcZo3RVIQ&index=91&list=WL[/video]

[video=youtube;q-OoFkpeJF4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-OoFkpeJF4&index=92&list=WL[/video]


----------



## Charon (Dec 18, 2015)

the Wakui will not arrive anytime soon . 
My friend from the US messed to someone who was coming to Romania. 

In the mean time I'd like to get a Tadafusa SLD Nakiri 
What do you guys think. Will using a 42g handle meant for a gyuto mess up the balance? 
Should I cut a bit of the end of the handle?


----------



## threeglasses (Dec 20, 2015)

Hey charon, where did you find those handles? They both look great! Hopefully you can try them soon


----------



## Charon (Dec 20, 2015)

threeglasses said:


> Hey charon, where did you find those handles? They both look great! Hopefully you can try them soon



Hi 
The rosewood one I got from moritaka the octagonal one I got from tower knives osaka. 
Just Google and you will find the websites. 
For the rosewood one I had to wait 2-e weeks. 
There is a shortage handles so you have to be patient and also pay a bit more.


----------



## Charon (Jun 16, 2016)

it's been 6 months since I started this thread. With wedding preparations and work I left this project for another time. 
I finally got the Wakui from my friend in the US. This weekend I'm planning to install the yew handle 







I'll post some pictures of the process. Hopefully everything will go smoothly.


----------



## Charon (Jun 19, 2016)

Got the handle on. It went in a bit rotated. Is it too late to be fixed?


----------

